# Reflection



## Picksure (Feb 8, 2005)

My cat sits in this basement window for hours. A cat from next door was hangin around and I wanted to try to get a shot with my cat inside looking out and the other looking in. Not quick enough, but got this one with a reflection of my cats eye. I wish I could say I caught it on purpose, but blooper it is.


----------

